# B20 diesel



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...per U.S. Dept of Energy, B20 has about 8% less energy content:

"Biodiesel contains about 8% less energy per gallon than petroleum diesel. For B20, this could mean a 1% to 2% difference, but most B20 users report no noticeable difference in performance or fuel economy. Greenhouse gas and air-quality benefits of biodiesel are roughly commensurate with the blend. B20 use provides about 20% of the benefit of B100 use."

• source #1: Alternative Fuels Data Center: Biodiesel Blends
• source #2: http://www.biodiesel.org/docs/ffs-basics/energy-content-final-oct-2005.pdf?sfvrsn=6


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never seen a station that had it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seen quite a few stations in Iowa that carry it. From my understanding it has a higher temperature gel point and should be avoided in the winter. Also have heard it has the tendency to clean out the fuel system and clog fuel filters.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

For those in the greater Boston area, there is a filling station in Chelsea, MA that has B5 and B20:

Dennis K. Burke (800) BUY-BURKE

410 Beacham St, Chelsea, MA 02150

I'm thinking of going with B5 since I'm in that area often and I only fill up about once per week. It is labeled as an Irving gas station buy Burke provides the diesel and biodiesel. The car is new so I'm not too worried about the fuel filter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I have seen B5 once, but seems like biodiesel of any concentration is rare where I travel.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also, to clarify. Any biodiesel blend will clean your fuel system since biodiesel is a solvent. 

However, Biodiesel by itself does not clog your fuel system. The clogged fuel filters happen after using petroleum based diesel for a long period, then switch to biodiesel. The solvent properties of Biodiesel loosen desposits left by petoleum based diesel in the fuel tank and lines. When the deposits break free the fuel filter catches them. 

If you have a new car and use B20, you should have this issue because you won't have put enough petroleum based diesel through you fuel system to have it leave deposits.

Also, if you're looking for biodiesel, try these sites:

http://www.nearbio.com/nearbio/index.html
http://biodiesel.org/using-biodiesel/finding-biodiesel/retail-locations


----------

